# How Do I train my Pigeons to eat grains from my hand?



## malspie (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi Friends,

I am an ardent lover of the wings and paws species. 

As I am a working woman, I have very little time to give full attention to a pet. 

Luckily I have a pair of pigeon who perch cozily on my window. I will write about them later.

They do not fear me anymore and have learnt to trust me, but not totally!

When I filling their plates with grains, they wait watching me do that and come walking bobbing their head and eat merrily. 

Now, once when I stretched my palm with grains at them, they stepped backwards! 

They refused to pick the grains from my hand and withdrew themselves fully!

I want them to eat grains from my hand. How can I train them to do so! Can anyone help me?

If I am sounding silly, please do not laugh.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

That will just take time.
Give them food in the plate then sit next to it with grain in your hand.
Do that for awhile and little by little put less food in the plate.
Once they have figured out that you will not harm them they should eat from your hand.
Remember this will not happen overnight.
It will take a lot of patience.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Peanuts work better. Once they learn how good peanuts are, with patience, they might learn to take them from your hand. Remember though, that these are ferral birds, not pets, and instinct may stop them from ever doing that.


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

The Best advice I can give you is time. I would go out their every feeding time just to watch. Pull out a chair and sit down.Once you can tell their not so nervice around you move a little closer and repeat. Do this until your a couple feet away. Then I would hold out some food . It may take a couple of days until they figure out your okay. Also dont stick your whole palm out there yet, its to overwhelming. Start by holding some food in between your thumb and first finger. Once their eating fine with your thumb and first finger, you can start to use your palm,


Colin


----------



## kbbigman (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh yes it takes plenty of patience but oh so rewarding, we keep racers and one of our babies not only will eat from my hand, if I am not careful when she is sat on my shoulder she will also poke her whole head in my mouth when I go to speak!!
Also if Tuxedobaby ever gets back on line properly (computer probs) and reads this thread I'm sure she will tell you just what her little girl has acheived with ferrals.
Michelle


----------



## malspie (Aug 7, 2009)

StoN3d said:


> That will just take time.
> Give them food in the plate then sit next to it with grain in your hand.
> Do that for awhile and little by little put less food in the plate.
> Once they have figured out that you will not harm them they should eat from your hand.
> ...


I do have the patience and will try out by placing less food on the plate.


----------



## malspie (Aug 7, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> Peanuts work better. Once they learn how good peanuts are, with patience, they might learn to take them from your hand. Remember though, that these are ferral birds, not pets, and instinct may stop them from ever doing that.


As pigeons are neither nut crackers nor do they bite their food, how will they be able to swallow a peanut. Can you please tell me, if it is a safe feed, I do not mind giving them. Should I remove the skin of peanuts and half it or can I give it a whole peanut to it.


----------



## malspie (Aug 7, 2009)

Niloc5 said:


> The Best advice I can give you is time. I would go out their every feeding time just to watch. Pull out a chair and sit down.Once you can tell their not so nervice around you move a little closer and repeat. Do this until your a couple feet away. Then I would hold out some food . It may take a couple of days until they figure out your okay. Also dont stick your whole palm out there yet, its to overwhelming. Start by holding some food in between your thumb and first finger. Once their eating fine with your thumb and first finger, you can start to use your palm,
> 
> 
> Colin


I was wrong in stretching my palm out, it was scaring them like hell. I will slowly try with the first finger and thumb, yes, I am aware, it is not going to happen ina day...


----------



## malspie (Aug 7, 2009)

kbbigman said:


> Oh yes it takes plenty of patience but oh so rewarding, we keep racers and one of our babies not only will eat from my hand, if I am not careful when she is sat on my shoulder she will also poke her whole head in my mouth when I go to speak!!
> Also if Tuxedobaby ever gets back on line properly (computer probs) and reads this thread I'm sure she will tell you just what her little girl has acheived with ferrals.
> Michelle


That was very cute, I had a parrot who would eat from my hand and he was quite comfortable and did not take much time in doing so unlike the pigeons who weave a security guard around them.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Just get unsalted peanuts (not in a shell) and crumble them up or you can buy bags of peanut hearts in the wild bird food section.
When I feed my birds in the loft, I kneel done right next to their food dish and their all over me. Just stay very close by the dish and don't move much at first.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

malspie said:


> I was wrong in stretching my palm out, it was scaring them like hell. I will slowly try with the first finger and thumb, yes, I am aware, it is not going to happen ina day...


You were'nt wrong in stretching your palm out. They are more likely to take it that way, than holding it in your thumb and forefinger. They would have been just as afraid that way. It is your hand that is scaring them. No matter how you are holding the food.
When I have new birds who will not come to me, I first let them find out how wonderful peanuts are, by putting them in a small dish or jar lid, and just leave it for them to try. Soon they learn that they really like this new treat. After a while, you can hold a jar lid with the peanuts in it. They will eventually come to this, (but not your hand, yet). After they have learned to trust you holding the lid, which is less intimidating than your bare hand, you eventually start to put the chopped peanuts in your hand. It takes time, but to make the transition slowly like this is worth it. These are wild birds, so it will take a while. Instinct tells them not to trust you. They must learn to trust you slowly. Do not move quickly around them, as that will scare them. Pigeons are often preyed upon by other animals, and have learned to take off at a moments notice if one of them gets spooked, which happens very easily. As for the peanuts, some people offer them halved. I chop mine up. They like raw spanish peanuts too, but mine seem to like regular, unsalted peanuts more. Try not to stare at them, or stare into their faces until they are used to you. You will look like a predator. They are not birds who were raised in a flock around people, so it will take time, and some will never get that close to you. Let us know how it goes. I take in rescues, and some are ferral, who don't know people at all. This is the method I use, and have very good luck with it. You will have to be VERY patient for them to get used to you. But it could work.











Two of my youngsters eating chopped peanuts from a jar lid. The peanuts are chopped a bit smaller for them, as they had just a short time earlier started eating seed. You don't have to chop them up so finely. Maybe quarter a half peanut, or even larger. Some prefer the small pieces, but many like the size of half a peanut cut in half. Some feed them whole spanish peanuts. Just depends on the bird. Mine are spoiled. They like chopped carrots too, and kale, thawed frozen corn and peas. Different things work for different birds, But most love peanuts. LOL.


----------



## pigeonwriter (Jul 13, 2009)

1. Patience, patience and even more patience - I try to hand feed our Pete since last winter  (he is coming closer and closer and one day I am sure he will be convinced)
2. move slowly - very slowly - pigeons hate nothing more than quick movements.
3. lure them with something that they absolutely are mad about - my recipe are unshelled sunflower seeds
4. I use outstreched palm and sometimes I have the feeling my arm goes dead... 
5. as Jay3 already said - don't look into their face - they seem to feel embarrassed when you look at them closely - this is *NOT* a joke!

One day they will come - believe me!


----------

